

Show HN: Facebook Messenger for OSX [Open source] - Reflejo
https://github.com/Reflejo/fachero

======
Reflejo
Context: I just open sourced this. I was working on this some months ago but
since I started another project I have no time right now to be very active
with this project. Feel free to do whatever you want. It's not finished _AT
ALL_

